# Timer Probleme



## Zeptron (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo an alle, ich bin neu hier und schieß direkt einmal mit einer Frage los. Ich kenne mich leider sehr wenig mit Java aus.
Ich hab eine eigene Website gebaut. Dort habe ich dinge, welche mit einem Time Contend Plugin ein und ausgeblendet werden. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Content direkt nachdem er abläuft verschwinden muss. Dies tut er aber ersten, wenn man die Seite aktualisiert. ich habe folgenen Code benutzt 

<script type="text/javascript">
var targetTime = new Date();
// Right now
var now = targetTime.getTime();
// Time in the future when you want to refresh
targetTime.setHours(12,0,0,0); // hour, minute, second, millisecond
// Time until refresh
var time = targetTime.getTime() - now;
window.setTimeout(function(){window.location.reload(true);},time);
</script>

Das Problem besteht darin, dass der Timer von der Serverzeit und nicht von der Systemzeit des Users abhängig sein muss, da man diese ja umstellen kann und so auch keinen Refresh bekommt.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Mai 2017)

Zeptron hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne mich leider sehr wenig mit Java aus


Das ist auch JavaScript, kein Java


Ob der Nutzer die Zeit umstellt, ist recht egal. Timeout arbeitet mit der Dauer, nicht mit einem Zeitpunkt - und 5 Minuten sind 5 Minuten, sowohl jetzt als ich um 14:23 Uhr.

Allerdings kann der Nutzer einfach das script deaktivieren, von daher....


----------



## Zeptron (21. Mai 2017)

Oh wie peinlich 
Aber vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## looparda (22. Mai 2017)

Du wirst das nur halbwegs lösen können, indem du den Inhalt auch serverseitig nicht mehr generierst. Also Server und Client müssen beide die Zeit kennen.
1. Server generiert Inhalt bis Zeitpunkt T
2. Client führt zum Zeitpunkt T+1 ein reload aus
3. Server generiert den Inhalt nicht mehr

Wie bereits erwähnt bekommst du keine Garantie, dass der Inhalt dann auch wirklich nicht mehr zu sehen ist.

Falls der Punkt ist, dass dich der reload stört kannst du natürlich auch den div (oder um was es sich handelt ) zum Zeitpunkt T ausblenden. https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/pr_class_display.asp display: none;


----------

